# Possible Breeding??



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a 7-8" Red and a 6-7" Super Red that are VERY DARK BLACK, I mean Rhom black, and they have been around each other for a while now, do you guys think this could be happening? what are some other signs??


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Are they blowing a nest? (fanning out a shallow pit in the gravel) Tearing apart live plants for bedding?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I did notice yesterday that 2 of my swords were ripped out and floating on top, but I don't see any nests


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I did notice yesterday that 2 of my swords were ripped out and floating on top, but I don't see any nests


 the nest doesn't have to be anything special my reds build a cheesy little nest, watch more carefully after next water change. good luck


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I hope this turns out


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

THEY BLEW A NEST!!!!

this is so great







No eggs yet but I have hopes


----------

